# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  как усыпить кошака на дому?

## Belliar

Собственно у кошака перелом со смещением обеих передних лап, и кусок мучается частенько в агонии, поэтому если кто знает чем и как усыпляеются кошаки подскажите  :Smile:  
Имеется в виду теми препаратами что можно в аптеке взять, единственное что мне посоветовали сделать укол нашатырным спитом в легкое, но тогда котэ будет чихать кровью, собственно есть ли более аккуратный способ? типа шею свернуть резко мб? или еще как?

----------


## zatvornik

а не жалко?

----------


## Belliar

> а не жалко?


 Ну как сказать... вроде нет... жалко смотреть на то как животное передвигается, себя помню как со сломанной ногой ходил до ВУЗа метров 800... не из прятных времена, при том что время оч много тратится на передвижение да и больно довольно  :Frown: 
Делать кошаку операцию на костях стоит порядка тыщь 10... собственно тратится на бездомного кошака нет ни возможности ни желания, так что думаю не надо обьяснять...

----------


## zatvornik

> Ну как сказать... вроде нет... жалко смотреть на то как животное передвигается, себя помню как со сломанной ногой ходил до ВУЗа метров 800... не из прятных времена, при том что время оч много тратится на передвижение да и больно довольно 
> Делать кошаку операцию на костях стоит порядка тыщь 10... собственно тратится на бездомного кошака нет ни возможности ни желания, так что думаю не надо обьяснять...


 твоё, собственно, дело...но я знаю людей среди своих знакомых, которые и больше бабосов на своего любимца не пожалеют...это так, к слову.

----------


## Belliar

> твоё, собственно, дело...но я знаю людей среди своих знакомых, которые и больше бабосов на своего любимца не пожалеют...это так, к слову.


 Это не мой любимец, его мамка притащила пару дней назад... животное было выброшено похоже... не знаю накой, видимо сопереживание у неё сильно развито...

----------


## Игорёк

ну так если он бездомный  - какое тебе дело ? 
потраться, не будь жмотом. будет повод гордиться собой. 
 или на крайняк отнеси его в ветиринарку. укол стоил с год назад 600р (новосиб), включая утилизацию.

----------


## trypo

> твоё, собственно, дело...но я знаю людей среди своих знакомых, которые и больше бабосов на своего любимца не пожалеют...это так, к слову.


 а разницу между домашним любимцем и бездомным животным не замечаешь ?
к слову.

----------


## Игорёк

> Это не мой любимец, его мамка притащила пару дней назад... животное было выброшено похоже... не знаю накой, видимо сопереживание у неё сильно развито...


 а как мамка относится к тому что ты собираешься ему "помочь" таким образом ?

----------


## Belliar

> а как мамка относится к тому что ты собираешься ему "помочь" таким образом ?


 Ну как как... хреново... но скажи вот если котэ бьется в агонии дергаясь со сломанными лапами и оря кувыркается по полу практически, и когда мамка со своим сопереживанием льет слезы и вся красная по поводу бездомного животного и его страданий, что ты сделаешь?

----------


## Belliar

> ампутируй лапы.


 Блин я че хирург что ли? или ты предлогаешь топором отрубить?

----------


## zatvornik

и что?не ты дал ему жизнь, и не тебе её у животного отнимать, имхо.

присоединяюсь к словам Игоря.

----------


## Belliar

> и что?не ты дал ему жизнь, и не тебе её у животного отнимать, имхо.
> 
> присоединяюсь к словам Игоря.


 Окай братиш =) унесу на улицу, правда даже если он не помрет в течении ближайших пары дней от переохлаждения, то у неё начнется гниение лап через какое то время, ну а повезет так кто нить отвалит денжат и вылечит кошака. :Wink: 
П.С. если просто хотите поололокать что это не гуманно идите нахрен, я просил подсказать знающих а не тех кто с советами лезут.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну как как... хреново... но скажи вот если котэ бьется в агонии дергаясь со сломанными лапами и оря кувыркается по полу практически, и когда мамка со своим сопереживанием льет слезы и вся красная по поводу бездомного животного и его страданий, что ты сделаешь?


 Если бы я оказался в такой ситуации - однозначно бы нашел бабло на лечение. Не из-за большой жалости к коту (я их не очень то люблю вообще), а ради самомнения. просто жить бы дальше было сложно. если бы пришлось его убивать.

----------


## Игорёк

и вообще почему это твоя проблема ? мамка же его принесла.. что она думает по этому поводу ? собирается ли она лечить его ?

----------


## Игорёк

> купи в аптеке ультракаин и шприц. зделай анастезию и отруби топором или ножом. потом вместо лап можно сделать конструкцию с колёсиками.


 а можно попробовать вмазать (чтоб дался) поставить кости на место и наложить гипс. чем черт не шутит.

----------


## Belliar

> купи в аптеке ультракаин и шприц. зделай анастезию и отруби топором или ножом. потом вместо лап можно сделать конструкцию с колёсиками.


 Давай поподробнее что ли, животное будет в сознании? куда делать иньекцию и как собственно это потом зашивать? как я говорил я не хирург...

----------


## Belliar

> гипса у него нет, можно палки привязать. да лучше вправить чем ампутировать.


 эм... разве при закрытом переломе со смещением получится нормально поставить кость? и вряд ли животное будет лежать спокойно пока не сростутся у него кости...

----------


## Игорёк

> эм... разве при закрытом переломе со смещением получится нормально поставить кость? и вряд ли животное будет лежать спокойно пока не сростутся у него кости...


 гугл же есть. он должен знать. 
гипс от подушечек до спины наверно. Узнавай.  что догадки строить.

----------


## Fleshly

> эм... разве при закрытом переломе со смещением получится нормально поставить кость? и вряд ли животное будет лежать спокойно пока не сростутся у него кости...


 http://www.domvet.ru/uslugi/usiplenie_jivotnih.php
усыпи.. не мучь за зря
ветеренарская клиника, немного денег и все

----------


## Игорёк

> http://www.domvet.ru/uslugi/usiplenie_jivotnih.php
> усыпи.. не мучь за зря
> ветеренарская клиника, немного денег и все


 что за советы ? давайте и тут также советы всем давать - "лучше сдохни, не мучайся зря". надо спасать котейку. может он потом станет отличным чуваком, членом семьй, а у автора будет повод гордиться собой. Приведет он домой подружку. она посмотри на котэ, спросит - что-то у него с лапами не то.. а онв ответ расскажет ей историю исцеления. И всё.. она его)

----------


## Belliar

> что за советы ? давайте и тут также советы всем давать - "лучше сдохни, не мучайся зря". надо спасать котейку. может он потом станет отличным чуваком, членом семьй, а у автора будет повод гордиться собой. Приведет он домой подружку. она посмотри на котэ, спросит - что-то у него с лапами не то.. а онв ответ расскажет ей историю исцеления. И всё.. она его)


 +1 лучше пусть все сдохнут и не мучаются зря =)
Вряд ли такое будет, я тут собираюсь себя кастрировать химически что бы влечения не было к противоположному полу :Wink:

----------


## Fleshly

> что за советы ? давайте и тут также советы всем давать - "лучше сдохни, не мучайся зря". надо спасать котейку. может он потом станет отличным чуваком, членом семьй, а у автора будет повод гордиться собой. Приведет он домой подружку. она посмотри на котэ, спросит - что-то у него с лапами не то.. а онв ответ расскажет ей историю исцеления. И всё.. она его)


 извиняюсь, с рассудком чего-то сегодня не то. видел собаку трехногую, радостная была, с хозяевами. тогда уж лучше консультироваться у спеца, пусть скажет, как лучше сделать. но есть и негативный момент. видел я кошку, которой просто три лапы отдавили(потом прошли), не очень радостная была, но расчитать настроение и реакцию той кошки я не могу, если есть кошачий психолог, то надо идти к нему.  :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

> +1 лучше пусть все сдохнут и не мучаются зря =)
> Вряд ли такое будет, я тут собираюсь себя кастрировать химически что бы влечения не было к противоположному полу


 все равно к ветеренару сведи, если сможешь.. пусть скажет, усыплять или нет.

----------


## Belliar

> все равно к ветеренару сведи, если сможешь.. пусть скажет, усыплять или нет.


 да таскал я его, у однокласника подруга ветеренар, она посмотрела прощюпала... ну и сказала что либо оперирывать либо усыпить..



> нуууууу..))))
> а способы удовлетворения не пробовал поискать ? Вопервых это не поможет, потому что желание уже сформировано в голове, а не только гормонально и инстинктивно. Во вторых женщины (одинокие) с годами становятся доступнее, где-то после 25ти и выше. Да и сам если не совсем дурак поймешь что и как, почему твой папашка кинул маму, или если не кинул почему оказался таким мудаком .


 Видишь ли проблема именно в инстинктах и гормонах, в голове то я уже не хочу, последние разы так сказать были совсем не радостны вроде и хочется но как начинаешь так понимаешь что неинтересно, скучно и как то противно даже... и себя не удвлетворил и подругу не порадовал...

----------


## Игорёк

> да таскал я его, у однокласника подруга ветеренар, она посмотрела прощюпала... ну и сказала что либо оперирывать либо усыпить..
> 
> Видишь ли проблема именно в инстинктах и гормонах, в голове то я уже не хочу, последние разы так сказать были совсем не радостны вроде и хочется но как начинаешь так понимаешь что неинтересно, скучно и как то противно даже... и себя не удвлетворил и подругу не порадовал...


 а, ну тогда я пас..хотя странно, если есть возможность удовлетворять пусть и только физически, то зачем тогда париться по этому поводу ? 
пусть те подруга та по блату операцию сделает со скидкой. спаси котофея, не будь сволочью!

----------


## Belliar

> пусть те подруга та по блату операцию сделает со скидкой. спаси котофея, не будь сволочью!


 Она не делает операции... она только год как работает ветеренаром после окончания ВУЗа...

----------


## Fleshly

> да таскал я его, у однокласника подруга ветеренар, она посмотрела прощюпала... ну и сказала что либо оперирывать либо усыпить..


 а операция поможет сохранить эти ноги, или их удалит?

----------


## Belliar

> а операция поможет сохранить эти ноги, или их удалит?


 сохранит, вставят эти штыри или че то тип того в кости они сростутся через 1-2 месяца...

----------


## Fleshly

> сохранит, вставят эти штыри или че то тип того в кости они сростутся через 1-2 месяца...


 может тогда скинимся? сколько стоит точно?

----------


## Belliar

> может тогда скинимся? сколько стоит точно?


 да я точно не знаю... в районе 10к подруга сказала... только вот те делать нече что ли?

----------


## Fleshly

> да я точно не знаю... в районе 10к подруга сказала... только вот те делать нече что ли?


 3 к кинуть смогу. может ещё кто поможет... а про дела, у меня просто проблемы с головой.

----------


## Fleshly

> да я точно не знаю... в районе 10к подруга сказала... только вот те делать нече что ли?


 ты то сколько можешь на него пожертвовать?

----------


## Игорёк

> давайте организуем местный благотворительный фонд по спасению котейки. если каждый кинет хотя бы червонец - мы спасём котейку от смерти.


 Человеку который жмотится на укол и хочет угробить животное своими руками - как-то особо нет доверия давать деньги.. 
сам живу сейчас на 1500-2000р в месяц. ну. рублей 200 смогу дать. Организуйте.

----------


## Fleshly

> сам живу сейчас на 1500-2000р в месяц.


 ого, красавчик, раз на такое живешь.

----------


## Игорёк

> ого, красавчик, раз на такое живешь.


 пока кредит. питаюсь только пивом, на что хватает)  но в случае автора выход бы нашел. не такая уж большая сумма.

----------


## Belliar

Да вы конкретно упоролись, вы надеюсь учитываете что после операции надо будет еще ухаживать за ним и кто это будет делать? 



> Человеку который жмотится на укол и хочет угробить животное своими руками - как-то особо нет доверия давать деньги.. 
> сам живу сейчас на 1500-2000р в месяц. ну. рублей 200 смогу дать. Организуйте.


 Какая разница? анастетик я и сам могу вколоть, и я не жмотюсь на укол у меня просто денег нет  :Smile:  те кому что то от жизни надо те зарабатывают все больше и больше на свои нужны и всякие вкусняшки.

----------


## Fleshly

> Да вы конкретно упоролись, вы надеюсь учитываете что после операции надо будет еще ухаживать за ним и кто это будет делать?


 а твоя мама не сможет?  :Smile:

----------


## Belliar

> а твоя мама не сможет?


 не сможет

----------


## Fleshly

> не сможет


 ну если некому ухаживать, то не знаю, что делать.

----------


## Leisan

Выкинь его и все.

----------


## Fleshly

> Выкинь его и все.


 Жестоко, не? лучше уж тогда усыпить

----------


## nataxxxa

усыпить-это наилучший вариант из всего предложеного.только зачем на дому?отвези в ветеринарку.

----------


## 7232

> Выкинь его и все.


 Слов просто нет ... 

*Belliar*, предлагаю такие варианты:

1. Попробовать вылечить.  Как я поняла, денег на лечение нет. Тогда можно обратиться в любое из сообществ помощи животным (точно знаю, что в ЖЖ такие есть). Там всяко дадут более адекватные советы, а может даже предложат пути решения.

2. В крайнем случае усыпить. Но не самому, а с помощью ветеринара. Цена вопроса 1000-1500 (источник: гугл);

Не бросай котейку, мы в ответе за тех, кого приручили.

----------


## Leisan

> Жестоко, не? лучше уж тогда усыпить


  Ну не знаю, я своего выкинула просто и ноу проблем.

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну не знаю, я своего выкинула просто и ноу проблем.


 Собственные мелкие проблемы важнее чужой жизни? Мда, у каждого своя совесть

----------


## Leisan

> Это уход от ответственности.


  Кто бы говорил.

----------


## Кирилллл

выкинь котика и помолись за него. затем причистись у батюшки. сделай так, как обычно все верующие люди делают.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну не знаю, я своего выкинула просто и ноу проблем.


 ужас какой.. 
расскажи как получилось ? по какой причине выкинула и в каком состоянии он был?

----------


## Belliar

Мда... шею свернуть не вышло... все же у них оч гибкий позвоночник  :Frown:  утопил, набрал теплой воды... кот немного побрыкался но не сильно, не бился в истерике или еще что то...
Надо было наверно как рекомендовали нашатырный спирт в легкое ввести... 3-4 минуты прокашлялся кошак с кровью и все... а так получилось блин еще 2 неудачных попытки  :Frown:

----------


## 7232

> Мда... шею свернуть не вышло... все же у них оч гибкий позвоночник  утопил, набрал теплой воды... кот немного побрыкался но не сильно, не бился в истерике или еще что то...
> Надо было наверно как рекомендовали нашатырный спирт в легкое ввести... 3-4 минуты прокашлялся кошак с кровью и все... а так получилось блин еще 2 неудачных попытки


 Не знаю, какие там у тебя обстоятельства, насколько сильно был болен котейка и каковы вообще были варианты ...
Блин, жаль что все вот так выходит ... 
Одно хорошо - на улице умирать не бросил.

----------


## Fleshly

> Мда... шею свернуть не вышло... все же у них оч гибкий позвоночник  утопил, набрал теплой воды... кот немного побрыкался но не сильно, не бился в истерике или еще что то...
> Надо было наверно как рекомендовали нашатырный спирт в легкое ввести... 3-4 минуты прокашлялся кошак с кровью и все... а так получилось блин еще 2 неудачных попытки


  :Frown:  жалко. глупое чувство, конечно.

----------


## 7232

> жалко. глупое чувство, конечно.


 Почему глупое ... может бесполезное, но не глупое.
Наверное я псих, но животных мне иногда бывает даже больше жаль, чем людей.

----------


## Fleshly

> Почему глупое ... может бесполезное, но не глупое.
> Наверное я псих, но животных мне иногда бывает даже больше жаль, чем людей.


 Просто все мы так закончим.. стоит ли об этом жалеть? Разве жизнь "бесценна"?
Тут большое сборище психов..

----------


## Belliar

> Жалко,что пришлось котейке вот так жизнь заканчивать,но на самом деле ещё не известно,что лучше умереть или жить со сломанными лапами. У меня в детстве была собака, которую в щенячем возрасте (месяца в 3) сбила машина и ей после этого парализовало 2 задние лапы, она их волокла за собой. Только стала выздоравливать (а жила у нас в подъезде под лестницей) как машина проехалась вновь по ней и опять по тому же месту и лапы вновь парализовало. Её соседи отнесли к ветеринару, те сказали,что сделать ни чего не могут,надо усыплять,а соседи этого не сделали,отнесли обратно под лестницу и стали кормить и поить,ну и моя маман присоединилась к ним,тоже стала кормить и поить. А потом привалила домой и собака осталась у нас дома. В итоге выросла огромная псина (как выяснилось позже ещё и полуволк) и нормально жила,бегала очень быстро,но правда остаточные явления остались и к 7 годам лапы совсем парализовало и всё-равно пришлось усыплять. Но до этого момента она прожила целую жизнь,рожала щенков по 2 раза в год, да не дома,а прятала их (но их то засыпало на стройке, то в подвале засыпало тоже чем-то,то ещё что-то. Но факт в том,что даже с больными лапами она не плохо жила и неплохо воровала то что плохо лежало))))


 Я же писал, она каждодневно дергалась толи в судорогах толи в агонии и вопила, в течении пары дней что была дома... к тому же она бы не выздоровела, лапы бы начали гнить и в итоге всеровно померла.

----------


## zmejka

> задуши. верёвкой или ремнём. сознание потеряет быстро и боли не почувствует.


 да. удушение/повешение, что для животного, что для суицидника - оптимальный метод...

----------


## Fleshly

> Я же писал, она каждодневно дергалась толи в судорогах толи в агонии и вопила, в течении пары дней что была дома... к тому же она бы не выздоровела, лапы бы начали гнить и в итоге всеровно померла.


 респект. не каждый бы нашел сил её убить, тем более собственными руками. если и нормально похоронил, то вообще класс.

----------


## Traumerei

Rest In Peace...  :Frown: 
Говорят, у животных душа имеет только земную жизнь, в отличии от человеческой.

----------


## Игорёк

тоже мне, гуманисты.. подобрать чтоб уничтожить.

----------


## Fleshly

> тоже мне, гуманисты.. подобрать чтоб уничтожить.


 но его тоже можно понять, психика такая.

----------


## Игорёк

психика не должна распространяться на других. Если допустим он не мог помочь коту, то и нечего было трогать. возможно что его чуть позже подобрал бы другой человек, который смог бы действительно помочь.

----------


## Fleshly

> психика не должна распространяться на других. Если допустим он не мог помочь коту, то и нечего было трогать. возможно что его чуть позже подобрал бы другой человек, который смог бы действительно помочь.


 может бы смог.. а может её бы загрызла собака. он бы мог помочь, но мы разве не так же поступаем? могли бы взять детей из детдомов на воспитания, посылать деньги в Африку, жертвовать на лечение больных людей. он поступил, как поступают почти все и всегда... я не поступок оправдываю, а как человека перед человеком. человек - одно из самых мерзких животных

----------


## Викторыч

> Rest In Peace... 
> Говорят, у животных душа имеет только земную жизнь, в отличии от человеческой.


 Они сразу в другое животное вселяются.

----------


## Traumerei

> Они сразу в другое животное вселяются.


 Не верю в переселение душ...но, мне кажется, что всё сущее никогда не перестает быть, а лишь притерпевает изменения. ( Удивительно, но об этом даже в школьной программе сказано) Это если исключительно о материальном. Но ведь мы скорее _душа_ (совокупность опыта, знания, подсознания, воспоминаний, умозаключении и всего-всего) чем физическое тело. А вот что происходит с нами как с душой, а не с энергетической материей, понять трудно, по крайней мере трудно это выявить экспериментально.

----------


## Викторыч

> А вот что происходит с нами как с душой, а не с энергетической материей, понять трудно, по крайней мере трудно это выявить экспериментально.


 Не стоит всё усложнять.

----------


## Traumerei

а упрощение не даёт ответов на вопросы

----------


## Игорёк

> может бы смог.. а может её бы загрызла собака. он бы мог помочь, но мы разве не так же поступаем? могли бы взять детей из детдомов на воспитания, посылать деньги в Африку, жертвовать на лечение больных людей. он поступил, как поступают почти все и всегда... я не поступок оправдываю, а как человека перед человеком. человек - одно из самых мерзких животных


 
мы же не лезем ремонтировать телевизор если не знаем как он устроен ? Я считаю что если не можешь помочь в конкретной ситуации (некомпетентен, слаб духом) то лучше пройди мимо, и не мешайся. 
В конечном счете еслиб даже кота загрызли вороны, то они смогли бы накормить своих детенышей и сами пожрать от души, в таком случае его смерть обрела бы какой-то смысл.

----------


## Викторыч

> а упрощение не даёт ответов на вопросы


 Они не такие сложные. Тема есть кто создал бога, там много чего понаписали.

----------


## Fleshly

> мы же не лезем ремонтировать телевизор если не знаем как он устроен ? Я считаю что если не можешь помочь в конкретной ситуации (некомпетентен, слаб духом) то лучше пройди мимо, и не мешайся. 
> В конечном счете еслиб даже кота загрызли вороны, то они смогли бы накормить своих детенышей и сами пожрать от души, в таком случае его смерть обрела бы какой-то смысл.


 я с тобой согласен, просто мои поступки не лучше его, поэтому оправдывать надо сразу двоих.

----------


## Игорёк

> я с тобой согласен, просто мои поступки не лучше его, поэтому оправдывать надо сразу двоих.


 можешь привести пример ? 
Есть повод исправляться, раз понимаешь что твои поступки плохи.

----------


## Belliar

Я поступил так как счел правильным, от осуждения или одобрения ничего не изменится...

----------


## Fleshly

> можешь привести пример ? 
> Есть повод исправляться, раз понимаешь что твои поступки плохи.


 в тот день, когда я предложил "благотворительность" из-за моей "жалости", я ел мясо.. "жалко кота" - говорил я, а сам поддерживаю огромное предприятие для убийств... я бы мог заработать на этого кота побольше денег, одолжить хотя бы у друга, но выставил мелкую монету.. поэтому я не могу его осуждать..

----------


## Игорёк

> в тот день, когда я предложил "благотворительность" из-за моей "жалости", я ел мясо.. "жалко кота" - говорил я, а сам поддерживаю огромное предприятие для убийств... я бы мог заработать на этого кота побольше денег, одолжить хотя бы у друга, но выставил мелкую монету.. поэтому я не могу его осуждать..


  тьфу ты.. я уж думал действительно чо-то серьезное ) 
Жизнь сама по себе жестока, и от этого никак не уйти. Так что особо переживать по этому поводу нам не стоит, ибо придумывали это не мы. Но это не значит что нужно подбирать и убивать больных катаффеф)

----------


## Belliar

> Но это не значит что нужно подбирать и убивать больных катаффеф)


 Да скорее их не нужно всяким упырям выкидывать...

----------


## Игорёк

> Развели болтологию, что было бы, если бы.Нет уже кота и всё, назад ни чего не вернёшь,что это перетирать сто пятьдесят раз по одному и тому же кругу.


 а что еще делать ? предлогай свежие идеи

----------


## Fleshly

> тьфу ты.. я уж думал действительно чо-то серьезное ) 
> Жизнь сама по себе жестока, и от этого никак не уйти. Так что особо переживать по этому поводу нам не стоит, ибо придумывали это не мы. Но это не значит что нужно подбирать и убивать больных катаффеф)


 Игорь, мы с тобой тоже его убили.. думаешь, его бы мы не уговорили? сказали бы типа : позаботься пару дней, денег соберем, сделаешь операцию и отдай в приют.  ну и всё.

----------


## Belliar

> Игорь, мы с тобой тоже его убили.. думаешь, его бы мы не уговорили? сказали бы типа : позаботься пару дней, денег соберем, сделаешь операцию и отдай в приют.  ну и всё.


 Не забивай голову всякой бредятиной...

----------


## Fleshly

> Не забивай голову всякой бредятиной...


  :Big Grin:  странно это слышать на этом форуме
а вообще СУ поможет в этом деле  :Smile:

----------


## Belliar

> странно это слышать на этом форуме
> а вообще СУ поможет в этом деле


 Этим тоже не надо забивать голову, здоровее будешь  :Wink:

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорь, мы с тобой тоже его убили.. думаешь, его бы мы не уговорили? сказали бы типа : позаботься пару дней, денег соберем, сделаешь операцию и отдай в приют.  ну и всё.


 да мы-то тут причем ? не преувеличивай ответственность. Могу сказать только что еслиб я притащил такое домой, то не стал бы убивать, при возможности попытки излечения. А вот притащил бы или нет - это другой вопрос. 


и кстити почему автор уверен что кошака выкинули ? может он просто упал с балкона и отполз, и хозяин своевременно не смог его найти.

----------


## Fleshly

> Этим тоже не надо забивать голову, здоровее будешь


 эх, не было твоих советов у меня, когда только это зарождалось  :Frown:

----------


## Belliar

> и кстити почему автор уверен что кошака выкинули ? может он просто упал с балкона и отполз, и хозяин своевременно не смог его найти.


 Видел сбитых кошаков на обочине дорог? со скатаными комками шерсти... засохнувшей какой то херне местами... и всего облезлого в черти чем измазанного... примерно так он и выглядел...



> эх, не было твоих советов у меня, когда только это зарождалось


 Пользуйся пока я жив  :Smile:  что зарождалось?

----------


## Fleshly

> Могу сказать только что еслиб я притащил такое домой, то не стал бы убивать, при возможности попытки излечения.


  Это хорошо, но не все такие как ты

----------


## Traumerei

> Игорь, мы с тобой тоже его убили.. думаешь, его бы мы не уговорили? сказали бы типа : позаботься пару дней, денег соберем, сделаешь операцию и отдай в приют.  ну и всё.


 У меня тоже есть такая шиза. Жалею, что забрела на эту тему. Хотя я изначально поняла, что усыпить - это заставить спать (Мало ли, вдруг после наркоза или валерианки объелся).Видимо, так моё подсознание защищает меланхолическое устройство души от лишних потрясений. Но с другой стороны, чтобы одним жить, другим надобно умереть...Таков закон.
А если мы хотим построить идеальное общество ( в данном случае подразумевается мир без бездомных представителей семейства кошачьих) то трудно подсчитать, скольким из них своей кровью прийдётся удобрить землю ради этого идеала.

----------


## Fleshly

> Пользуйся пока я жив  что зарождалось?


 Бредятина. Э, а если умрешь?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fleshly

> Но с другой стороны, чтобы одним жить, другим надобно умереть...Таков закон.
> А если мы хотим построить идеальное общество ( в данном случае подразумевается мир без бездомных представителей семейства кошачьих) то трудно подсчитать, скольким из них своей кровью прийдётся удобрить землю ради этого идеала.


 Это да... но ещё не факт, что после смены поколения людей, они будут жить в домах.. обычно войны не заканчиваются окончательным миром, лишь очередной подготовке к войне.
О законе.. да, если даже просто забавиться, другим может придется умереть.. гладиаторы - хороший пример.

----------


## Игорёк

> Видел сбитых кошаков на обочине дорог? со скатаными комками шерсти... засохнувшей какой то херне местами... и всего облезлого в черти чем измазанного... примерно так он и выглядел...


  ты хочешь сказать что его выкинули на обочину трассы ? или что его сбила машина ?

----------


## Belliar

> ты хочешь сказать что его выкинули на обочину трассы ? или что его сбила машина ?


 Я хочу сказать что он так выглядел.



> Бредятина. Э, а если умрешь?


 Тогда просто забудь...

----------


## Игорёк

> Я хочу сказать что он так выглядел.
> 
> Тогда просто забудь...


 где мама подобрала его?

----------


## Belliar

> где мама подобрала его?


 Не знаю

----------


## zmejka

> В конечном счете еслиб даже кота загрызли вороны, то они смогли бы накормить своих детенышей и сами пожрать от души,


  во всяком случае - убийство человеком (утопление там было, да?)гуманнее же, чем если бы те же вороны отрывали от него по куску, пока он не умер бы от болевого шока, или потери крови (((((  ну или не сдох с голоду (((   вот мы, ищем же ДЛЯ СЕБЯ способ смерти - чтоб побыстрее да побезболезненнее...  а если кота - так на растерзание воронам - на ужасную, мучительную смерть ((((   и дело не только в этом КОНКРЕТНОМ коте. а и вообще. (и да, я тоже ем мясо)...

----------


## Викторыч

> а если кота - так на растерзание воронам - на ужасную, мучительную смерть ((((   и дело не только в этом КОНКРЕТНОМ коте. а и вообще.


 Вороны падальщики и живого кота жрать не станут. Будут ждать когда сдохнет. Не стоило вмешиваться в события. Скончался бы котейка по законам природы. У них (кошек) всё расчитано на эти случаи. Приплод в среднем пять единиц вполне в состоянии заменить погибших представителей.

----------


## Melissa

Что, 500 руб на ветеринара не наскрести ? Усыпление столько и стоит....

----------


## Игорёк

"вороны падальщики" - это такой тип, или утверждение ? (вороны - падальщики). 
Друг рассказывал как от этих падальщиков еле одбился раз. не думаю что они будут наблюдать пока ко-то сдохнет. голову кашаку отфигачили бы за пару минут.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Мда.  А  топором   башку  отрубить  -  не?  Никак?  Будем  лучше  по пятьсот  рублей  выкидывать.

----------

